# (I need to a programm to capture photos from Laptop)



## abc123_4 (Jul 24, 2010)

hey guys 
I need to a program to shot photos from laptop direction
so, my camera is Nikon D300s 

actually I used " sofortbild " with this camera but does not work with D300s


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2010)

Here you go!

Camera Control Pro 2 from Nikon


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 24, 2010)

Tethering, thats what It is called.

I was coming to suggest using the screen print button built into your keyboard for taking pictures from laptop


----------



## abc123_4 (Jul 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Camera Control Pro 2 from Nikon




thank you dear but this program dose not work with me because I have no serial number to register


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2010)

Y o u r w e l c o m e d e a r ! B u t I d o n ' t t h i n k y o u k n o w w h a t y o u ' r e t a l k i n g a b o u t .


----------

